
Ask HN: What is your favorite podcast? - hackerkid
Inspired by https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.reddit.com&#x2F;r&#x2F;AskReddit&#x2F;comments&#x2F;5esn1c&#x2F;what_is_your_favourite_podcast_whywhats_it_about
======
userium
\-
[https://gimletmedia.com/show/startup/](https://gimletmedia.com/show/startup/)
Especially seasons 1 and 2. (startups)

\- [http://frontendhappyhour.com/](http://frontendhappyhour.com/) (frontend)

\- [http://shoptalkshow.com/](http://shoptalkshow.com/) (web dev)

------
internaut
Our Fair City

Full List:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12543963](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12543963)

------
Amir6
This has been asked multiple times (LMGTFY):

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9836023](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9836023)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9207360](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9207360)

------
finspin
At the moment it's
[http://www.smartpassiveincome.com/podcasts/](http://www.smartpassiveincome.com/podcasts/)

------
veganjay
Flip the table - a podcast about obscure, weird and bad board games:

[http://tableflipsyou.blogspot.com](http://tableflipsyou.blogspot.com)

